# Custom made Cane Toad vivarium pics/mini journal



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Made completely by my friend David from DDReptiles, i'll be collecting the viv and hopefully a cane toad on dec 1st creaks show (may change my mind and get an african bullfrog or fire bellied toads)

Here's how it looks so far, David is just waiting for the mesh top then it will be planted.

100x50x40cm







































:mf_dribble:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Bout time we had a build... not had one of the phib forums for a while...!! Is David using small pebbles? I like the look of that effect. A small group of Mossy frogs maybe?


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Bout time we had a build... not had one of the phib forums for a while...!! Is David using small pebbles? I like the look of that effect. A small group of Mossy frogs maybe?


I don't know for sure what he uses on his backgrounds but this one looks amazing and realistic. 

Would love a group of mossy frogs but sadly out of my price range for the time being with it being so close to xmas.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Either way it looks amazing... Is there going to be a water land divider?? Is it going to be 50/50?? 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

vukic said:


> Either way it looks amazing... Is there going to be a water land divider?? Is it going to be 50/50??
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah it's going to be a semi aquatic setup, if you look closely at the pics again you should see the glass water area at the front, not quite 50/50 though :2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Ideal.. I like that idea... I'm kitting out a terrarium for a garter snake but I usually just go front to back... Might try a pool in the middle like that..  

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

vukic said:


> Ideal.. I like that idea... I'm kitting out a terrarium for a garter snake but I usually just go front to back... Might try a pool in the middle like that..
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


I love garter snakes, ive actually gotten quotes from DDReptiles before about a semi-aquatic garter setup. Maybe next year i will get one. I assumed he would just do a normal left to right land/water split too but i think this way looks better.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

It does look awesome!! Will need to check out his garter setups.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/DDReptiles/247873611979163


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks awesome! 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

vukic said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


Yeah i'm well happy with it, can't wait to collect it this sunday and hopefully a cane toad or african bullfrog too. I'll post pictures when i get back from the show :2thumb:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw you mentioned Fire Bellied Toads, they would certainly take advantage and have a good climb, mine always climb anything I put into their set-up. 

This looks so beautiful!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Raych said:


> I saw you mentioned Fire Bellied Toads, they would certainly take advantage and have a good climb, mine always climb anything I put into their set-up.
> 
> This looks so beautiful!


I just got back from creaks with a pair of cane toads, will post pics later. The viv looks way better in real life.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

creg said:


> I just got back from creaks with a pair of cane toads, will post pics later. The viv looks way better in real life.


Never had Cane Toads, not even sure what they are, so I cannot wait to see :lol2:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Raych said:


> Never had Cane Toads, not even sure what they are, so I cannot wait to see :lol2:


You've never heard of cane toads? :gasp: they are awesome. There was lots of interest in these at the show i think i was lucky to get them.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Love it  getting my first Cane toad on the 8th 
Love the setup looks amazing. Do you have a filter or something in the pond bit? If not how you keep it clean? Can't see it being drained on a daily business


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, wicked set up and very nice toads :2thumb: I didn't see any canes there at all...I might of been tempted to buy some too if I had!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

That guy said:


> Love it  getting my first Cane toad on the 8th
> Love the setup looks amazing. Do you have a filter or something in the pond bit? If not how you keep it clean? Can't see it being drained on a daily business


Thanks. I'm loving mine so far, i'm sure you will enjoy yours too. No filter so i will have to do water changes every day or so, it shouldn't take long though the water part doesn't hold much water only about 3 litres i think i poured in.



Drayvan said:


> Wow, wicked set up and very nice toads :2thumb: I didn't see any canes there at all...I might of been tempted to buy some too if I had!


Cheers. They were on the back wall next to rainforestvivs table, i was talking to a guy i sold a corn snake to a few weeks ago and he let me knew where they were so i went over and bought them straight away, not bad £35 for a pair.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

having a soak..


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

My rack..

- Cane Toads
- Giant Leopard Gecko
- Butter Motely Corn Snake


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

creg said:


> having a soak..
> 
> image


 
What's the floating round things? Make me think of fish pellets.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

That guy said:


> What's the floating round things? Make me think of fish pellets.


Yeah they do look like floating fish pellets lol. It's substrate that is refusing to sink.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Rack and Cane toads look fantastic Craig! We like it and hope, you send us some nice pictures in future. Thank you again:notworthy:

* ''floating'' substrate is *Lava substrate - the underlying or decorative*. Suitable for almost all kinds of reptiles. Ideal for mixing custom substrates. For tortoises and as a decoration. Can also be used as a substrate in the incubators.

Lava substrate


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't believe how bold the one cane toad is, he sits out in the open all day long (usually in the pool) whereas the other one is hiding 24/7 at the moment. They may not be very colourful to look at but full of character.


----------

